# Mobile Handkamera für Maschinen-Service beim Kunden



## Eraser (17 August 2015)

Hallo!

Wir verwenden ein Scalance-Modul um einen VPN-Tunnel von unserer Firma zum Kunden aufzubauen und so Zugriff zur Steuerung haben.
Jetzt soll noch zusätzlich eine mobile Handkamera in das Maschinen-Netzwerk reingehängt werden, um bei Service-Zwecken und Hilfestellungen "live" dem Kunden helfen zu können.
Hab schon gelesen, dass Mobotix gute Kameras bauen soll. Auf der Homepage finde ich aber nur fix installierte Kameras, also keine "Hand-Kameras" zum herumtragen.

Die Kamera sollte folgende Funktionen besitzen:

-) Selbstständige IP-Kamera, um z.B. mit Web-Oberfläche oder anderer Software die Kamera einstellen kann (Auflösung, usw. bei schlechteren Internet-Verbindungen).
-) handlich sein, damit der Kunde uns verschiedene Bereiche der Maschinen zeigen kann und damit herum gehen kann
-) Minimum sollte IP65, eher IP67 sein
-) Verbindung mit dem Netzwerk über ein stabiles Netzwerkkabel und PoE
    (bei Wireless wird erst wieder eine eigene Versorgungs-Leitung benötigt, also kein Vorteil)

Hat jemand so etwas schon im Einsatz oder eine Idee, welche Kamera dafür geeignet ist?

mfg
Wolfgang


----------



## emilio20 (17 August 2015)

Hilft dir das ?

http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/product/_NETGEAR-ARLO-HD-Kamera-Sicherheits-System-v%C3%B6llig-ohne-Kabel,48353,539031,2036333.html?langId=-3


----------



## Eraser (18 August 2015)

Mit Batterien will ich das Ganze nicht haben (leere Batterien, auslaufende Batterien, usw.)
Ebenso steht nicht über die IP-Klasse und ich glaub nicht, dass das Industrie-tauglich ist.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 August 2015)

Eraser schrieb:


> -) Verbindung mit dem Netzwerk über ein stabiles Netzwerkkabel und PoE



Ich kenne die Aufgabe zwar nicht genau, aber ein Kabel als 
Stolperfalle mitziehen, das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Ich stelle mal die GoPro wifi zur Diskussion, dafür gibt es
UW-Gehäuse oder eine Schwimmhilfe, die einen gewissen 
Schutz bieten:

http://de.shop.gopro.com/EMEA/accessories/floaty-for-hero4-session/ARFLT-001.html#/start=1


----------



## Eraser (18 August 2015)

Hätte da mal was gefunden: https://de.ids-imaging.com/store/produkte/kameras/gige-kameras/ueye-re.html


----------



## Eraser (18 August 2015)

Die IDS-Kamera hat leider keine IP-Funktionalität...


----------



## TimoK (26 August 2015)

Ich würde zwei Dinge bedenken:

1) Ist die Kamera zu "mobil", dann kann es schnell sein, dass jemand anderes die Kamera privat gebrauchen kann und im Fehlerfall einfach weg ist. Ist die Kamera etwas größer oder klobiger wird es zwar unhandlicher, aber auch weniger interessant zum mitnehmen. Ist aber sicher je nach Umgebung und Einsatz extrem unterschiedlich.

2) Was wäre denn mit einer Kamera wie z.B. Mobotix, die an einem beweglichen Arm zum schnellen befestigen montiert ist? Ideal flexibel für solche Zwecke sind Superclamps, eventuell gemeinsam mit einem starken Haftmagneten. So kann man die Kamera in der Hand halten, aber für Prozesssbeobachtungen auch überall provisorisch montieren.

http://www.manfrotto.de/produkte-zubehor-klemmen-superclamps
http://www.manfrotto.de/magic-arm-m-feststellknopf

Gruß
Timo


----------

